# Beginner Tshirt Maker - Looking for Inexpensive (under $400) CIS Pigment Printer, Any Suggestions?



## GrisGrisGirls

I had a C88 (paid $85 and had an external CISS) but it went kaput. New Epson's C88 are hard to find and the price shot up... I was thinking about Epson's ET (ecotanks) but heard they "drink" ink...are all the ET's like that or just the starter series (2700s)? Any suggestions / Advise / Comments would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks! p.s. I have been reading this forum for over 3 years and am a huge fan, I only "joined today". Thank you all for your great information and comments! 
...


----------



## into the T

if your cis is still functional (not dried in the lines), look for one of the models below,
you may be able to find a functional used:
cx7800
cx4800
cx3810
cx5800
cx3800
cx4200

barring that, the ecotank 2720 is about $200, but the color inks are dye, so use your pigment when filling (or sub inks)


----------



## splathead

GrisGrisGirls said:


> I was thinking about Epson's ET (ecotanks) but heard they "drink" ink...


Ecotanks do not drink ink.  And they are your best solution to replace your C88. You'll find they will use the same amount of ink as your C88.


----------



## GrisGrisGirls

thank you, both!


----------



## splathead

Just remember, repeating what Into The T said, if you go ecotank do not use the inks that come in the box. Use your C88 inks or any other pigment ink of your choosing. Cheaper Ecotanks do not use pigment ink.


----------

